# Don't like the sound



## billyjack2 (Oct 21, 2011)

So I purchased a 2005 about a week ago. The guy I bought it from didn't have it very long and hadn't driven it much because he was deployed and things came up and he needed to sell it and his other extra vehicles. 

The guy that originally owned the car its entire life was older and just spent a lot of money on the car. When I picked it up it had kooks headers, catless mids, and non-connected cat-back with flow masters. It had a ok sound but sounded kind of 'gurgly' like the typical flowmaster. He also had an entire SLP catback exhaust with loudmouth 1 and 2 mufflers. Tonight I put those on and the X-pipe gave it a little different, maybe higher pitched and aggressive, sound. The loudmouth 2's were entirely too quiet and the loudmouth 1s are currently on. They are quieter than the flowmasters at idle, but it sounds like the engine is 'small' at higher rpm, not deep and throaty at all although they are louder at rpm. 

So I was wondering where I should go from here? I want that deeper tone, but I don't want it to gurgle like a cheap chambered muffler or to be raspy. Also the flowmaster didn't seem to drown at all, but the slp's are terrible especially around 1700rpm. 

Any tips? I was thinking about the spintechs.


----------



## L8R-GT (Jul 23, 2011)

Well I have the spintech super pro streets with an x pipe and I have drone at about 1800 to 2000 RPMS it sounds great under power. I am putting a set of headers on the car next week mybe that might help. They say the H pipe will give you a deeper sound but less power.


----------



## billyjack2 (Oct 21, 2011)

Isn't that the rpm range you have it in at highway speed? I don't mind a drone so much if it isn't where the rpm will be sitting at 60-75.


----------



## L8R-GT (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes it would be but I drove it today and it is a little lower than that more like 1500 to 1700 I don't get it on the highway just some around town although it is loud in the car at 70-80 mph and the car is still pretty solid it only has 26000 miles on it. But the spintech pro streets really sound good when you hammer it. I hope the headers change the harmonics and the drone goes away.


----------



## billyjack2 (Oct 21, 2011)

Spintechs will be here tomorrow. Maybe I will post a video tomorrow night or Friday to show off the sound.


----------



## gmantheman (Feb 20, 2011)

When I bought my GTO it had the superpro street mufflers. With long tubes, catted x and a ms3 cam, it sounded good but way too loud. I put on flowmasters and I am very happy with the sound.


----------



## L8R-GT (Jul 23, 2011)

I put my headers on today now the car has ARH High Flow Cats and super pro street spintechs with X Pipe car sounds good in the garage could not drive today to much Rain. It took about six hours tried to do it without removing rack lines but could'nt make it work but only removed the bottom line and the rack dropped enough for them to slide right in. they fit great plenty of room.


----------



## billyjack2 (Oct 21, 2011)

I got mine in tonight. Sounds really good, but has a resonance issue when the car starts and at about 1500 and 2400 rpm. I put them where the slp mufflers were(right before the tips) and used the slp tips since that was the easiest way to put it together. Anyone else had the issue before? Do I maybe need to put them further under the car?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Up in the '04 location will help but LTs and catless is still going to have some. A cam will make it worse. Not being really keen on being so loud I ended up putting 30" x 3" glass packs up in the mid-pipes to act as resonators. They tamed it down.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

take out your back seat and you will see why you are getting noise into the car. The area where the rear seats go seem to let in noise and it needs to be sealed up. Im sure this will help with drone as well--------danfigg


----------



## billyjack2 (Oct 21, 2011)

No, I am talking about a resonance within the exhaust. The sounds waves seem to hit a resonance frequency within the exhaust at the places mentioned. When this happens it gets a lot louder and almost seems like a over amped speaker or the sound you get when a microphones input is over amplified.


----------



## billyjack2 (Oct 21, 2011)

Maybe the word reverb would describe it better. It isn't a drone within the car, it has to do with the exhaust note. It seems to be going away slightly although it is quite annoying at 1500-1600 rpm at about 20% throttle.


----------

